# Your oldest skiing pics



## Nick (Jan 19, 2012)

Share 'em! 

I was going through old albums today. I have a bunch that aren't digitized yet from my father and his father skiing in Europe but here are some that were:






Me and my dad





not skiing but my 14th birthday mountain bike cake, hell yeah





Maybe my first ever ski jump? Ca: 1985





My dad ... probably in the early 70's





Me and Ski Stef in our awesome outfits, that snowboard was terrible, it was designed for like a backyard, never had any grip or edges, I think I only ever sat on it and slid down the hill like a sled





Me around age 10, not sure where this is, yep carrying a backpack and one of those ridiculous hats from the early 90's with the huge tassles, and my awesome neon purple and pink K2 skis





Me again, probably around age 4? 

Fun stuff, going back through time like this


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like Lange flo's with the blue jeans for your dad.

(that was me too, including the shades)

Never did the suede jacket thing tho, as I recall I was a big hoodie ss and ballcap kinda guy.

Great thread!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 19, 2012)

...also those striped pants on the guy in the background are amazing!!


----------



## Philpug (Jan 19, 2012)

awesome thread idea. I might steal it.


----------



## Nick (Jan 19, 2012)

Philpug said:


> awesome thread idea. I might steal it.



Go nuts


----------



## powhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> Share 'em!
> 
> I was going through old albums today. I have a bunch that aren't digitized yet from my father and his father skiing in Europe but here are some that were:
> 
> ...



Nice pics!   LOL... Does that snowboard say super mogul??

Steveo


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 20, 2012)

*My wife and me, Snowbird, March 1997*






_*My my now 18 year old son and me, Deer Valley, March 1997.*_






*I still have that sweater.*

_*I still have the skis: K2 KVC like these:*_


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 20, 2012)

thinnmann said:


> *My wife and me, Snowbird, March 1987*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics, but how was your now 18 year old sone skiing with you in 1987?


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 20, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> Nice pics, but how was your now 18 year old sone skiing with you in 1987?



lol   oops    '97.

They better find that Alzheimer's cure quick!


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg28226  Eaton Mt. 1968
http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg26463  Saddleback 1970
http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg26467  Snowmass 1973

I believe in the Eaton Mt. one I'm wearing all-wood skis with beartrap bindings and leather boots - gear that was already 20 years old.


----------



## Nick (Jan 20, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Nice pics!   LOL... Does that snowboard say super mogul??
> 
> Steveo



It does! It was like a $10 Kmart Special


----------



## Nick (Jan 20, 2012)

thinnmann said:


> *My wife and me, Snowbird, March 1997*
> 
> _*I still have the skis: K2 KVC like these:*_



Nice K2's, haha


----------



## mister moose (Jan 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> Me around age 10, not sure where this is, yep carrying a backpack and *one of those ridiculous hats from the early 90's with the huge tassles*, and my awesome neon purple and pink K2 skis



Those large tassels were out in the late 70's, and I have several hats and photos to prove it.

Unfortunately, my Dad didn't take early photos of us skiing, otherwise I'd have even older stuff.  Here's one from 1979, on my way to a formal party at tree-line, complete with Scott boots and bell bottoms:






...and yes, you can ski powder on 67mm skinny skis.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 20, 2012)

I've got some from as far back as 1966 my first day on ski's at Hidden Valley at Estes Park Co.  Don't know how (maybe someone does) I could put them on to digital medium to show them here.  Also some good photos of Smugglers Notch (Madonna Mt Ski Area in those days) circa 1969-1971.
Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 20, 2012)

Me at 2 yrs (1970) in the backyard:


----------



## Nick (Jan 20, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Me at 2 yrs (1970) in the backyard:



whoa those skis are awesome!


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 20, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Me at 2 yrs (1970) in the backyard:



Awesome!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 20, 2012)

This is Ajax(Aspen Mt) in 1969. I used a Kodak Instamatic. We were ski bumming around CO during college break, sleeping wherever we could(hotel basements, car, couches, etc.) The week in Aspen it snowed every night and every day was a bright bluebird masterpiece.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 20, 2012)

1967


----------



## Glenn (Jan 20, 2012)

Great pics!  This thread delivers!


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 20, 2012)

1983


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2012)

I found a shitload of videos today I've been going through. Just have to convert them to a playable format to share


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 28, 2012)

This is the first time I ever skied


----------



## ski stef (Jan 29, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Great pics!  This thread delivers!



+1. Keep em coming


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2012)

OK here a few retro that are not digitized .

First one Is me and The Queen of the Hop and our now 45 y/o daughter and 42 yo son taken at Lake Placid at the Olympic Ski Trails in 1982 , i was rockin the stache big time then 

Te other are me and my BIL in the early nineties rockin our  one piece "fartbags "  @ Wawa,  Basting ourselves in the damn suits _LMAO

Check out the third one taken in the early nineties  with those goofy assed Bula hats , this was taken @ Snow Ridge


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 29, 2012)

ski_resort_observer said:


> This is Ajax(Aspen Mt) in 1969. I used a Kodak Instamatic. We were ski bumming around CO during college break, sleeping wherever we could(hotel basements, car, couches, etc.) The week in Aspen it snowed every night and every day was a bright bluebird masterpiece.







You could have some royalty checks coming.


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Mapnut (Apr 12, 2012)

Oops, forgot I posted that already.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Nice K2's, haha



Thinnmann was chargin' in Phil Mahre's KVCs........stiff babies.  How'd they work for you Thinnmann?


----------



## bigbog (Apr 12, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Me at 2 yrs (1970) in the backyard:



So tip rocker is now touted as a _new thing_ eh'?....LOL.

Nice pics everyone....


----------



## ripzillia (Apr 16, 2012)

5-78




2-77 (No cracks about the  jacket or goggles.)




80 Tahoe




2012 ;-)


----------



## Nick (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice shots!!


----------



## RENO (Apr 17, 2012)

Far out pics! By the way, The great Jimi Hendrix would be 70 this coming November!


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 17, 2012)

i'm gonna guess by how ugly i was that these two are from the late 70's. pretty "big" air for me. it was from a nelsap area in the catskills named scotch valley which later became deer run. fun little place. if i remember they had a bowling alley there so you could ski & bowl.


----------



## soposkier (Apr 17, 2012)

skiadikt said:


> i'm gonna guess by how ugly i was that these two are from the late 70's. pretty "big" air for me. it was from a nelsap area in the catskills named scotch valley which later became deer run. fun little place. if i remember they had a bowling alley there so you could ski & bowl.



Excuse my young ignorance, but what are those devices on the tips?


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 17, 2012)

what were those called....  Can't remember the name but they were meant to prevent crossing the tips.  Fad for a couple of years.


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 17, 2012)

soposkier said:


> Excuse my young ignorance, but what are those devices on the tips?



ski anti-tip crossing devices. kind of like training wheels. don't need them anymore;-)


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 17, 2012)

here you go.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 17, 2012)

but wasn't the popular one hollow?


----------



## RENO (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like you screw those things into your skis? :-o


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 17, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> but wasn't the popular one hollow?



don't know which one was more popular but there was another type that wasn't solid. the trick about them was that while they prevented crossing, if you did cross, sometimes it was hard to uncross and down you went. and yeah reno they were screwed in.


----------



## ripzillia (Apr 17, 2012)

Hendrix on the Ipod when skiing;-) I will be collaborating with a photographer this Summer and do a short film based on BC skiing and music by Hendrix and other bands. Should be fun.


----------



## RENO (Apr 17, 2012)

Love Hendrix! I was at the site of Woodstock Sept 18th, 2010. The 40th anniversary of Jimi's death. Awesome place. Every rock fan should visit...


----------



## ripzillia (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool! I am actually old enough to of gone to Woodstock.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There will never be another guitar player like Hendrix.


----------



## Nick (May 30, 2012)

check these out, these are my grandparent's photos from Europe in the early 1900's.


----------



## bobbutts (May 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> check these out, these are my grandparent's photos from Europe in the early 1900's.



wow, awesome set


----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> check these out, these are my grandparent's photos from Europe in the early 1900's.



That is awesome that you have those great memories of your family from probably before you were born, hope you got those pictures is safe place Nick.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 30, 2012)

Cool pics Nick.

Looks like they didn't have to dress very warm back in those days...:smile:


----------



## RENO (May 31, 2012)

Great pics Nick!


----------



## MadPatSki (May 31, 2012)

Great thread and great stuff.

Totally blown away from Nick's grandparents pics. 

I've posted this link before. My first recollection of skiing TR from Beaver Lake in Mt. Royal Park in Montreal back in circa 1968 (I was 2 1/2).

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2010/12/22/beaver-lake-circa-1968/

I'm in the process of scanning thousands of pics and looking to transfer film that belonged to my mom. Unfortunately, my mom and dad weren't really camera / picture crazy like I am. Not much from their skiing in the 1940s (my dad) and 1950s. I know I ran into a handful pics from my dad from1950s when he was a ski instructor.


----------



## RENO (May 31, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> Great thread and great stuff.
> 
> Totally blown away from Nick's grandparents pics.
> 
> ...


I used this company to convert all my family's 8MM film from the 60's and 70's to DVD. Pretty reasonable prices and quick. came out pretty good. I then could copy them or convert them to whatever files I wanted (mostly AVI) and post on Facebook to my family and friends.   http://www.canaanmedia.com/


----------



## Nick (May 31, 2012)

I actually have a lot of videos as well .... I have reels and reels of film I still need to convert at some point. 

I just finished scanning all my dad's old pictures in. I have to review them now. I thought I had like 1500. I had over 5,000. !!!


----------



## Nick (May 31, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> Great thread and great stuff.
> 
> Totally blown away from Nick's grandparents pics.
> 
> ...



I scanned all my pics with Scancafe. It takes  a looonnnggg time but they are cheap (they have sales all the time, works out to around .20 a pic) and they do a really good job with resolution and quality. They do ship all your photos to India, however.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 31, 2012)

Nick said:


> I scanned all my pics with Scancafe. It takes  a looonnnggg time but they are cheap (they have sales all the time, works out to around .20 a pic) and they do a really good job with resolution and quality. They do ship all your photos to India, however.



I'm scanning at home, I can get 3 at a time (more for older smaller pics). It's going a pretty good job. Most of my galleries are currently private, here is one that isn't. Yes, I was still taking film pics in 2011. The website now has maybe 7000 pics and I still have a lot to go through.

Here is an example of scanned film pics:

http://madpatski.smugmug.com/Skiing/Jay-Peak-VT/Jay/17051713_5tQ7Sd#!i=1636697188&k=d3r7Qwk



			
				RENO said:
			
		

> I used this company to convert all my family's 8MM film from the 60's and 70's to DVD. Pretty reasonable prices and quick. came out pretty good. I then could copy them or convert them to whatever files I wanted (mostly AVI) and post on Facebook to my family and friends. http://www.canaanmedia.com/



I actually started looking into that, but there have been other priorities with my mom's passing. What type of DVD? You know that DVD lifespan is very very short? I got a DVD recorder 9 years ago and proceeded to transfer hours of stuff from Beta and VHS tapes. I must have burned 200 DVDs, if I take a specific series/show (10-15 dvds) I've transferred - 40% are corrupted and unplayable now. The DVD were $10/each and all played great and watched afterwards - now much of them are useless maybe 7-8 years later.  The Beta tape still played fine after 25 years. Stupid technology.


----------



## RENO (May 31, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> I'm scanning at home, I can get 3 at a time (more for older smaller pics). It's going a pretty good job. Most of my galleries are currently private, here is one that isn't. Yes, I was still taking film pics in 2011. The website now has maybe 7000 pics and I still have a lot to go through.
> 
> Here is an example of scanned film pics:
> 
> ...



Sorry about your mom. That really really sucks. 

Not sure what you mean by 'what type of DVD'? Just a plain DVDR I guess that's playable on a standard DVD player and/or DVD drive. I did it about 6 years ago and they're still playable. As soon as I got the DVD's I copied them and I also converted them on my computer to AVI files and a couple other formats using freeware and made several copies on seperate drives as backups.

For pictures, slides and slide film I use an Epson V200 Photo scanner. Works pretty good.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 31, 2012)

RENO said:


> Sorry about your mom. That really really sucks.



It happened two years ago. She was very active and was visiting us in Ottawa for a few days. That Sunday morning I left to Tremblant (100 miles) with my daughter while she was getting ready to go to her brother for a family get-together (120 miles from Ottawa)). At the end of the day, she suffered a brain aneurysm. I got to the hospital at midnight and she was in a coma. Three days later she was gone. The last 2 years have been difficult dealing with the legal stuff and her duplex in Montreal (I'm actually dealing with tenants this week - lease is up at the end of June). I was really busy before her passing, so you can imagine now. Knowing her, this is the way she would have like it to be. Active until the end then over.



RENO said:


> Not sure what you mean by 'what type of DVD'? Just a plain DVDR I guess that's playable on a standard DVD player and/or DVD drive. I did it about 6 years ago and they're still playable. As soon as I got the DVD's I copied them and I also converted them on my computer to AVI files and a couple other formats using freeware and made several copies on seperate drives as backups..



Funny, when I started converting stuff I took it would be safer than VHS or Beta (I hate the whole concept of tape - stayed on vinyl then moved to CDs).

When I started copying stuff, no one knew of the limitations of DVD. If I would have known, I wouldn't have spent hours converting all my important stuff on DVDs.

What type of DVDs: the gold DVD (more expensive) apparently have a longer life span. Normal DVD, it can last 10 years or more....or much less as I found out for a few of them. Converting to computer is the same thing to do. What software are you using (you can send me a PM)? I need to think about that also. I don't trust my computer or external entirely, that is why I'm putting everything on the pic website I gave the link to above. You can never be to safe and pick are easier to share from that platform.


----------



## Nick (Jun 2, 2012)

yeah I was converting all my tapes to DVD, and then I rip the ISO to the computer, and  keep a backup at home on a second drive and also an off-site storage in case my house ever burns down (you can't be too careful with those memories IMO). 

I still have a box of 50 - 60 8mm reels but the price was around $1000 to get them all converted. I would still keep the reels, probably throw them in a tupperware container in the basement as a "negative". Like I still kept all of my photo negs.


----------



## RENO (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't remember all the programs I used since it was an older PC 6 years ago so I don't have those programs anymore. I just went to download.com and a couple freeware sites. I think you can now do some of this with realplayer and windows media player? There's 100's of free programs if not. Not sure what DVD type it is, but I don't think they're anything super special. the company I went to also will just convert them to AVI or some other kinda video files and bypass creating DVD's if you want. That would be cheaper too. I just figured I'll get the DVD's and mail them to my older relatives who have no clue about computers and burn the video files myself. I also did what Nick said and ripped the ISO files and copied them to multiple locations. I had about 15 8mm reels and I think the price at the time was around $150. That included a lot of splicing since the film had a lot of breaks. 3 main DVD's. Also got 5 copies for 18 total. There's many places that do this stuff, but I went with canaanmedia because they had a location in Bridgewater NJ that I could physically bring the film to and not mail it. I just didn't trust mailing the film. If they're lost, no amount of insurance will help since they can't be replaced!


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 4, 2012)

The fateful run on that fateful day: February 5, 2005. My first day on skis EVER. This was at the end of the day on Lemon, a trail on the bunny hill at Mount Sunapee. 






This was supposed to be my last run ever since I had no intention of taking up the sport and only took the ski bus to Sunapee to snap a photo of me on skis to show the folks back home. I was struggling to make turns then took this last run and it all clicked. I just had to come back next week and do it all again.


----------



## Nick (Jun 4, 2012)

That's awesome Snowmonster to pick it up to the level you have in only so few years. Shows you what dedication does!


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 5, 2012)

^Thanks, Nick. It's really thanks to AZ. I got all the info on technique, gear, places to ski and stoke on this site. If it weren't for this forum, I'd be doing something else with my time in winter -- like figure skating.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jun 5, 2012)

wow so you only have been skiing for 7 years.  that's cool.  I just assumed you were a long time skier.


----------



## hammer (Jun 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> That's awesome Snowmonster to pick it up to the level you have in only so few years. Shows you what dedication does!


Also impressed...I started on a regular basis a few years earlier and I still have a ways to go to get where you are in the sport.

How many times a year do you usually get out?


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 5, 2012)

jimmywilson69 said:


> wow so you only have been skiing for 7 years.  that's cool.  I just assumed you were a long time skier.



Thanks, man. I saw snow for the first time ever 2 years before that.


hammer said:


> Also impressed...I started on a regular basis a few years earlier and I still have a ways to go to get where you are in the sport.
> 
> How many times a year do you usually get out?



Thanks, hammer. I'm also in my forties. Never believe them when they say that you're too old to learn something new. When I was taking lessons, I heard someone say that, if you're learning to ski at forty, you'll never be good at it. I think hearing that fired me up. Except for my first two seasons, I've averaged about 34 days.


----------



## makimono (Jul 30, 2012)

Just found a few this weekend going through some old boxes.


Me with Mom at age 1 






...but I think I liked riding on Dad's head better






Mom & Dad 






This one says it's me at age 2 at Sonnenberg, VT






This one had no note but I think that's me about age 4 or 5, cool onesie anyways






Fast forward a few, this is me on a nice spring day at Wildcat in '83 or '84.


----------



## Nick (Jul 30, 2012)

Great pics!! Those one piece ski suits are awesome.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice pics makimono! The one of you on your dad's shoulders reminds me of my daughter & me.


----------



## RENO (Jul 30, 2012)

Cool Pics!


----------



## Telemechanic (Jul 30, 2012)

My oldest skiing pic is of my first time on skis at Indian Head in Pepperell Massachusetts.

I shared the story behind the picture at http://www.nelsap.org/ma/indianhead.html back in 2001.


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2012)

Telemechanic said:


> My oldest skiing pic is of my first time on skis at Indian Head in Pepperell Massachusetts.
> 
> I shared the story behind the picture at http://www.nelsap.org/ma/indianhead.html back in 2001.
> 
> View attachment 6419



Nice! Is that an old picture, looks like Instagram :lol:


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Oct 25, 2012)

This is awesome - never would have guessed it! I'm determined to "get good" and not to stay mired in 40+ newbie territory forever - glad to see it can be done. :-D


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Oct 25, 2012)

^referring to snowmonster....


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey, NotEasyBeingGreen. Anything can be accomplished through hard work and dedication. Just hang around these boards long enough and you'll get everything you need to know about this sport. I hope to make turns with you someday.


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Oct 27, 2012)

Appreciate the encouragement! I think you're right - I either learn something new or crack up every time I read this site. Either scenario is time well spent.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 29, 2012)

^ Enjoy! Welcome to the biggest time-waster on the internet! Try to meet up with some of the good folks here too. The passion for skiing is contagious.


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

Bump, mostly because we are midwinter now and I'm curious if any of the busier crowd on the site now has anything cool to add


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 4, 2013)

I like to add that This might be my favorite thread and I love your pics.


----------



## Nick (Nov 1, 2013)

BUMP, just cause I like look at these pics again


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 1, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Me at 2 yrs (1970) in the backyard:



The link to this seems to be broken, so here it is again:


----------



## Nick (Nov 1, 2013)

see. I totally need to get a pic of my son like that this winter.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nick said:


> see. I totally need to get a pic of my son like that this winter.



on your own man made snow, I hope!


----------

